# Roof airconditioning units



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just returned from Spain and southern France and although we had the fore-sight to buy a portable airconditioner from Homebase for £90, which worked quite well, the act of setting it all up each time we 'pitched up' as well as transporting it from the garage to the van became a bit of a pain. The system worked ok even when the temperature outside got up to 40degs + and it kept the dog and herself reasonably cool. The unit struggled to get down to below 20 deg C. We are going to Italy in September so expect similar weather. I have been looking at fitting a roof aircon unit and have narrowed it down to either the Dometic B/2200 or the Telair silent 7300. Anyone out there got one of these fitted and if so how have you found it? I would appreciate some comments in order to choose, or not, as the case may be, a suitable system. :roll: :roll: 

Cheers.... keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Also look at the Truma aircon unit that fits in a locker. Its quieter than roof mounted variants. They are all relatively noisy though and many of us cannot live with them for that reason.
c.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi

I have the B2200 and like it a lot. The unit has been on all day today and the slowest fan speed and is therefore quiet in operation. I do not mind the heat and humidity but if is not good for Jenny (the dog). I tend to leave the aircon on all day in these conditions and it keeps the van cool. If you let the heat build, it takes ages to re-cool the van.

The B2200 can also be used as a heater in winter.

Russell


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> Also look at the Truma aircon unit that fits in a locker. Its quieter than roof mounted variants. They are all relatively noisy though and many of us cannot live with them for that reason.
> c.


Hi
where would I buy one of these and are they as much as the roof air conditioners to buy? I ask this question because if I want a roof air conditioner I will have to have the top of the wardrobe and the toilet door cut down a bit because there isnt enough clearance. one for the locker may be the answer.
Thanks
Jakki


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have a Dometic and have only used it once for air con as we are never on sites with 240 volt hook up.
We use it more in the winter in the UK for heating on UK camp sites


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi

We have a 12v travlcool evaporative cooler which may be another option. Depends really on your camping style. We like to have the freedom to use away from electric hook ups. The advantages over mains air con are much lighter, can be used away from hookups, solar panel negates power used, (work even better if you tip some ice cubes into the water container). Disadvantages are, not as efficient as mains unit, and as Clive says it is noisy(although nice to use if you are sat outside in hot weather), also not meant to be good in humid conditions but we have not found that. The main thing is the noise of all units.

Paul n Caz.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

coppo said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a 12v travlcool evaporative cooler which may be another option. Depends really on your camping style. We like to have the freedom to use away from electric hook ups. The advantages over mains air con are much lighter, can be used away from hookups, solar panel negates power used, (work even better if you tip some ice cubes into the water container). Disadvantages are, not as efficient as mains unit, and as Clive says it is noisy(although nice to use if you are sat outside in hot weather), also not meant to be good in humid conditions but we have not found that. The main thing is the noise of all units.
> 
> Paul n Caz.


hi coppo have you link for your unit googled w/o joy
thanks mark


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hello,

we were considering a Truma or Dometic ducted unit but then changed vans.

We have just been down to the South of France and the Dometic B2200 unit already fitted to our van would not operate, possibly due to voltage drop when using 1kW element for Alde heating at same time or fault with compressor. In addition the LED lights would not operate.

When we did get it to work it was very noisy, very.

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Mark

Have not got a link, but i know that cak tanks sell them, just google cak tanks and go into ventilation section, there is the info on there. As well as the other info i gave, you can use them whilst travelling and there is also an extractor fan built in. As i said great if you are sat outside and the weathers hot, close all the blinds where the sun is and just leave 1 window open about an inch. Lovely then when you come in but then we switch off after a while due to noise. Its good when travelling though especially if you have rear passegers and weathers hot.As i said we chuck some ice cubes into the container(as advised by Peter Hambilton who fitted). There are 2 settings, low and high, we wish there was an extra low setting so we could leave on all night. You can also just have the fan blowing with the pump on which blows in air.

Paul n Caz


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sorry Mark, that last sentence i meant without the pump on.(its late)

Paul n Caz.


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ned

we have the B2200 and have found it really good, if you run it for a while on a low fan speed the noise is not a problem and it does cool down the MH well, as already posted try not to let the heat build up as it does take a while to get the heat out of everything and also what you may want to look at if you have travels planned are where and who can service or repair a AC unit.

Cheers.  still smiling


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The access to repair facilitiies is a good point. I enquired of Dometic where I could go and was staggered at the reply. I live in Basingstoke near the Hampshire/Berkshire border and was told to go to Ashford in Kent where a repair would take 2 days in case they needed a part they didn't have lying around. Life's too short when you are working!

Dave


----------

